# My pump photos!



## Freddie99 (Mar 31, 2010)

As promised!


----------



## Northerner (Mar 31, 2010)

How exciting! Brilliant Tom so pleased that you've finally got it!


----------



## bev (Mar 31, 2010)

WooHooo! Looks lovely Tom!

Did you get any skins for it? When are you going live?Bev


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 31, 2010)

bev said:


> WooHooo! Looks lovely Tom!
> 
> Did you get any skins for it? When are you going live?Bev



Didn't get any skins for it. I go live on the twelfth of next month.


----------



## shiv (Mar 31, 2010)

what do the buttons on the remote control do?


----------



## Freddie99 (Mar 31, 2010)

shiv said:


> what do the buttons on the remote control do?



Haven't read the manual yet!


----------



## jan7 (Mar 31, 2010)

congratuletions Tom, heres wishing you many happy blood sugars!!


----------



## Rainbow (Mar 31, 2010)

shiv said:


> what do the buttons on the remote control do?



Didn't realise the Veo came with a remote they didn't show me that when I chose mine earlier this month. Wonder what it does? Let us know when you get to that page! It looks great by the way, I've chosen a silver one only hope I like it as much x


----------



## Steff (Mar 31, 2010)

Looks way cool, happy pumping tom from the 12th onwards.


----------



## rossi_mac (Mar 31, 2010)

Tom great news and all but you need a new camera, there's a bluish tinge to them when we all know your pump is a pinky!!


----------



## Hazel (Mar 31, 2010)

I wish you all the very best Tom

Hope it goes well for you

Look forward to hearing how it goes


----------



## am64 (Mar 31, 2010)

sugar sending him the pink skin i think Rossi...


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2010)

I think Rossi wants a pink pump if he ever starts pumping....... 

Tom, all looks great.  You have the quick sets, they are soooo easy to insert, a breeze.  

The remote can deliver bolus' but you obviously can't see the screen if you use it and not look at the pump.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am now resisting the temptation to start playing with the pump. I haven't even put the battery in yet. We'll have the Medtronic rep there when I go live so I guess we'll do all the setting up there. Any ideas? I may well nip over an ask later on...

Tom


----------



## randomange (Apr 1, 2010)

Ooh exciting!! 

Are you getting a chance to play with saline?  It seems a bit cruel to let you have the pump sitting there all shiny and not let you play with it for a fortnight!  I did find the saline made going live on insulin less daunting.


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

No, they're not giving me saline but hey I'm ready for anything. I  am sorely tempted to go live on insulin without the help of my team but something tells me it's not worth it! Hehehe. Time for some more cynicism on the thread about the local election somewhere else on here...


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 1, 2010)

And I've given in to the temptation and put some batteries in my pump, I had a brief fiddle with the date and time. Played with it some more this afternoon. Got the battery change too slow warning. Ah well! Taken them out again so all is well. I've had a little play with it and the pump is the 2.5 version of the 554 Veo. It takes one point eight millilitre reservoirs and it's tiny! Going on the calculations we did yesterday I reckon my reservoirs will last about three days give or take. This should be damn good! I so can't wait to go onto insulin...


----------



## sasha1 (Apr 1, 2010)

Well smart Tom ....  .. Count down started .... 

Heidi
xx


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just given the pump a nice few scratches when I was out gardening. So much goes when you forget it's strapped to you and when you lean against a brick wall to scrape mud off your boots! Ah well, good thing is that it doesn't look so box fresh now which I like!


----------



## Sugarbum (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh no! Thats the difference between you and me- I couldnt cope with that at all!

I got a free screen protector with my new mobile this week which you cut to size and have put on my pump as well. Its brill. I got it from T Mobile if its somethign you are interested in. Its only a quid or two........but you seem to like the scratches!


----------



## Freddie99 (Apr 5, 2010)

Yeah, I've taken a bit of a chunk out of the screen but oh well, it matches the owner now. Vaguely scruffy and not so box fresh!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Apr 8, 2010)

HI PIMP!!!!!!! Can't wait for u2 start with insulin


----------

